# whats in the eye's ?



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

This is my stunning (my opinion :blush Mack Snow female,she is about 8 months old, her eyes appear very dark, any views please ?
Tony


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

I think the eyes are normal but i must say that is a very very nice mack snow, it is very unusual for them to hold the white colouring so well


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't be sorry that's my opinion also: victory:.It's a very good example of a Codom snow.Eyes look pretty normal.


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks peeps, the pictures dont do her justice, my problem is going to be finding a male that is good enough for her as I would hate to loose any of the white and lavender that she is showing and not have it passed on to any offspring


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

tonydavo said:


> thanks peeps, the pictures dont do her justice, my problem is going to be finding a male that is good enough for her as I would hate to loose any of the white and lavender that she is showing and not have it passed on to any offspring


Im afraid it will be a tough job finding another Mack Snow as white as that, i would recommend breeding to a super snow as they are even whiter


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

wheaty5 said:


> Im afraid it will be a tough job finding another Mack Snow as white as that, i would recommend breeding to a super snow as they are even whiter


Thing is the super snow influance lies as it hides the yellowness of what the super snow may be carrying as the Super snow hides what really is.
As hard as it may be it's best to look for another Snow SPLIT Super snow so you can see how yellow it is.


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

I have the below Super snow male but I think he's gay (sorry if I am not to say that on here :blush he's been with a Super snow female and a Mack snow female this year and has no interest in them !


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

wheaty5 said:


> Im afraid it will be a tough job finding another Mack Snow as white as that, i would recommend breeding to a super snow as they are even whiter


As Gazz says, unfortunately Supersnow "hides" any yellow which has been passed down from the parents. You can produce crisp white supersnows from the brightest yellow/tangerine snows, which means the yellow influence can be passed onto to the supersnows offspring.
O{P, the best bet is to try and get the whitest Mack snow you casn find. I know a couple of people are working with white macks, try SleepyD or Mal.


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

the Mack snow female is a really chunky young lady and is already topping the scales at 62g


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

That is one beautiful mack snow! If you ever decide to part with her be sure to drop me a pm!!


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

must say that is a stunning mack snow, and also that i believe the whiteness of macks is "helped" by cool incubation temps, i experimented a couple of seasons ago and got good results from incubating cooler and longer,
just a thought,


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

I must pass the credit on to Philldan from the forum as they bred this young lady :notworthy: O and made an error, she is only 6 1/2 months old


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

wow she's lovely, definately aim for a nice pale male mack you'll have to look around but it'll be worth it in the long run.


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanx Lisa, the male bell I purchased from you in December is coming on great and has been paired up with one of my females but not the one I wanted to use him with due to her still being under 50g although shes eating like a pig now so should be ready to go in about a month


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Glad to hear he's doing well, sure his other lady friend will be up to weight in no time:2thumb:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

boywonder said:


> must say that is a stunning mack snow, and also that i believe the whiteness of macks is "helped" by cool incubation temps, i experimented a couple of seasons ago and got good results from incubating cooler and longer,
> just a thought,


Woah - where you been hiding !

And Tony - remember who your 'friends' are !!!! First dibs on that young lady for me I reckon !!! :lol2:

Defnitely need a white boy for her though mate... she's a stunning Mack - how they should be... :2thumb:


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Tony, shes absolutely stunning! Did you get her from Leeroys or a private breeder?


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

She's here to stay Mark :Na_Na_Na_Na: keep your ears and eye's open for that perfect male for me and ill give you pick of the litter and at a good price :lol2:


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

I purchased her from a London breeder (Philldan from the forum) glad you like her :2thumb:



cbreakenridge said:


> Tony, shes absolutely stunning! Did you get her from Leeroys or a private breeder?


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

Very stunning snow - the eyes are what they should be in a good co-dom snow so nothing unusual! Very jealous of her...
Haha - a gay male gecko! not such a good purchase! :lol2:


----------

